# Cheese Making at home



## rrawhide (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi

Wine and cheese or cheese and wine? That's the question SO I ordered a cheese making kit to try at home. Really interesting and not as complicated as you would think. Ordered the hard-cheese kit from www.cheesemaking.com and looks like fun. Also, if interested, go to you-tube.com and enter homemade cheese in the search box. Several videos on this and it sure makes it seem easier. And, this needs to be aged too so it can sit right along with the wine and do their thing. more later as i get into it.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2008)

One of these days Im going to try that rrawhide!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 30, 2008)

What kind of milk did you use? I've done a little research on line and the recipes are always calling for unhomoginized milk or goats milk or something else I can't seem to get up here.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2008)

PWP, all that farmland up there and you cant get goats milk or raw milk? Seems strange.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 30, 2008)

I make 1.7 mil lbs a day....dont think I want to do it at home to often



, Although I may make some Tomme au Marc after the Merlot I made has aged a bit. Have fun with it rrawhide.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 30, 2008)

MY WIFE AND I HAVE FRIENDS IN NEW YORK STATE AND THEY SHOWED US HOW TO MAKE SERYN STRING CHEES WITH BLACK CARAWAY SEEDS IT WAS GREAT FROM RAW GOATS CURD BUT IT WAS ALSO VERY HOT TO PULL LIKE A TAFFY&lt;BUT FUN


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 30, 2008)

hi
i think that i am going to use whole milk with a little heavy cream for a kicker.
check out the website: www.cheesemaking.com and see all that they have to offer. wife just brought home 2 gallons of reg milk and some 1/2 &amp; 1/2 so we will see. also check out you-tube for homemade cheese and watch some of their videos - fun to watch. good luck and i will keep you all posted.


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 30, 2008)

hey jw
how many #'s?
how many cows? and what kind?
used to have a black herd here for beef - not for years but will have a few very soon...... son and daughter want a couple each for beef. be good to have some of our own back on the ranch!!!!
later
rrawhide

*Edited by: rrawhide *


----------



## geocorn (Apr 30, 2008)

I have thought about adding cheese making supplies, but don't know where to put them. In addition, the beer guys are starting to find me and want me to start carrying more beer supplies.






It is a wonderful problem to have.


----------



## CajunTim (May 1, 2008)

Now that’s a problem every business owner should be burdened with.


----------



## joeswine (May 1, 2008)

GEOCORN////I think after running my business for 23 yrs. I can honestly state you can't carry everything that said,only carry what you sell ,or use and go were the money is thats what business is all about but you already know this I 'am sure,you could also do it as strickly on line second party supplier.


----------



## PeterZ (May 1, 2008)

Rrawhide, I was just looking at that site yesterday. I am thinking about making mozzarella based on an article in my local paper. Another site to look at is www.goldenagecheese.com . They sell curds ready to process into cheese.


What are you using for a cheese press?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 1, 2008)

rrawhide said:


> hey jw
> how many #'s?
> how many cows? and what kind?
> used to have a black herd here for beef - not for years but will have a few very soon...... son and daughter want a couple each for beef. be good to have some of our own back on the ranch!!!!
> ...









I work at a cheese plant , we are a major supplier for Kraft. Kinda hard to come home and start doing "work" again. I don't do near as much at home as I used to , a little here and there. Holsteins and Jersey are what we get, A good friend works at a place in WI that does a lot of Sheep , goat, and Cow milk blends. Like wine, there are a lot of possibilities, enjoy it!


----------



## scotty (May 1, 2008)

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese.html


----------



## rrawhide (May 1, 2008)

Hi Peter

This is what I made for the cheese press. I used 3/4" threaded rod and siliconed a golf ball on top to be able to turn it tight. I recessed a 3/4 nut into a piece of scrap oak. Then I added a piece of pine for the bottom and put a washer under it. The bottom nut is a friction nut which stays tight. I am planning to put the cheese mold on the pine - then add a smaller (than the mold) piece of wood and keep turning until tight and maybe even tighter. I let you know more then. I'm going to start with the farmhouse cheddar. Supposed to be an easy one to get going with. Also, bought a book from Amazon written by Ricki Carroll (the cheese queen) and in there is 75 cheese recipes. wowowowowow!! Gonna be fun!!!


----------



## rrawhide (May 1, 2008)

Peter

this is the bottom of the press. Hope that this helps.
rrawhide


----------



## jobe05 (May 1, 2008)

Heres a link to the post I had a while back showing the press that I made, which is a copy of what AAStinkie had posted. It works goo because you are suppose to use a certain amount of weight for pressing different types of cheese. The red hook on the end of the post is to hang a gallon milk jug with water in it. The amount of water will be determined by how much weight is needed for pressing. Worked great for me. Cheese is almost s much fun t make as wine is.......... 

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1933&amp;KW=cheese&amp;PN=10


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2008)

Hey Jobe, is AAStinkie AAAStinkie(AKA Frank)'s brother thats an alcoholic?


----------



## whino-wino (May 1, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> What kind of milk did you use? I've done a little research on line and the recipes are always calling for unhomoginized milk or goats milk or something else I can't seem to get up here.




PWP -


There are several places to get that around here. Usually if you can find a dairy farm, then you can get it. There's one called "Blackstar Dairy" by Leanard, MN (a bit out of your way, but not too far for me) that sells unhomegenized milk. Just bring some clean milk jugs and they'll fill 'em up for you. There's also another farm south of Fosston, MN but I'm not sure exactly where it is at. I know people that get milk directly from them too so I can ask aroundand PM you when I find out if you're interested.


Ihave beenwanting tomakecheese fora long time, but between winemaking and gardening and golf I don't have any money left for another hobby/passtime.









rrawhide, please do keep us posted on this, and don't forget PICTURES!!


----------



## PeterZ (May 2, 2008)

Jobe, I can whip up a press like that with what's in my garage now. To think, my 3rd grade science fair project was "The Principle of the Lever" and I never thought to use that for a press. 


We have a halal (Muslim equivalent of kosher) butcher shop near where I used to live that sells halal lamb. I wonder if I can get sheep's milk from them.*Edited by: PeterZ *


----------



## rrawhide (May 2, 2008)

Jobe and Peter Z.

Your's looks great and I'm going to make one like this too!!!

gotta get started - cheese &amp; wine or wine &amp; cheese - yeh

rrawhide


----------



## PolishWineP (May 2, 2008)

wade said:


> PWP, all that farmland up there and you cant get goats milk or raw milk? Seems strange.


Farms up here are tractor farming, not dairy. No matter which route I take to town (30 miles) I'll not see a single farm animal other than the dog. Farming here isn't anything like farming in the East.


----------



## petey (Oct 10, 2018)

Just got a cheese making kit. It says everything must be sterilized. Really? That’s a lot of stuff to boil My beer and wine only requires sanitation. It looks like I’ll hafta break out my keggle and boil 20 gal of water just to sterilize all my equipment. Don’t think that’s gonna happen


----------

